
Google came up with a formula for deciding who gets promoted - wamatt
http://qz.com/299112/google-came-up-with-a-formula-for-deciding-who-gets-promoted-heres-what-happened/
======
mtmail
"The engineers hated it. And it never was used to make promotion decisions at
Google."

